# Method to accent stucco with random rock



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Waiting for the rains to quit, and gathering some interesting moss rock. Hoping to hear the method to add it to stucco to eleviate the boredome of solid stucco wall. Can it be scratch coated thruout, and then added before the remaining three coats? Anyway it can be done later, as it will require more thought for placement. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It can be done and look right, but it takes some work, both in how it is physically done and in the locations in which the stone is exposed under the stucco.

Note that I said UNDER THE STUCCO. The effect does not work unless the face of the stone is below the plane of the stucco.

Here is an example of it done wrong. The stone is stuck to the surface and is more or less random, other than the corner where they attempted a quoin detail.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is an example done correctly, both in construction and in placement.

Note that the brick is recessed below the plane of the stucco.

The third shows placement where the stucco was going to crack anyway.


Placement is in wear areas and areas prone to cracking: Bottom part of corners and doors, corners of windows and doors, etc. It very seldom happens that stucco pops off in the middle of a wall.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

"Note that I said UNDER THE STUCCO. The effect does not work unless the face of the stone is below the plane of the stucco."

I see what you mean. I have a book on the subject "Owner Bulder's Guide to Masonry by K. Kern/S Magers/Lou Penfield where the stone is individually held in place by nails. This is placed over what appears to be plywood. They are doing this without stucco however. Looks like that could be done in a section and set in place. They both require a metal lath back, correct?

And my question was could it be placed over the scratch coat..so two more coats would be added, but embed in scratch coat perhaps?

I also liked the look of rock at the base of the wall, utilizing the 4 inch rock ledge. In this case the rock would extend outward rather than flush with the stucco. Much better looking IMO.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is placed on a scratchcoat, but the scratchcoat under the stone is recessed below the rest of the stucco. The stone is stuck, then taped off, then the rest of the stucco is applied and the tape removed, exposing the stone.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> It is placed on a scratchcoat, but the scratchcoat under the stone is recessed below the rest of the stucco. The stone is stuck, then taped off, then the rest of the stucco is applied and the tape removed, exposing the stone.


So it is stuck without the use of fasteners, just the scratch coat?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Correct, and the thinner you can slice the stone, the better off you are.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> Correct, and the thinner you can slice the stone, the better off you are.


This is field stone, not veneer..and not condusive to slicing, nor do I think I'd like that. In the case it isn't thin, do I need fasteners?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Up to an average of 2" no, thicker than that and it is not suitable anyway.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> Up to an average of 2" no, thicker than that and it is not suitable anyway.


I agree, higher on the wall, the thinner the better, but what about at the rock ledge level. That is where I'd like to use the larger stone.

Also considering ledges for window sills of rock.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

what effect are you after? a random exposed look, or perhaps a strategic geometric placement? i have done this on small scale for firepit, but i made the pedals and the stucco is flush with the tile.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Very interesting firepit. I think I'll be advised best by artists that also do rock/stucco. 

I would like the moss rock to not be level but more pronounced with the stucco....maybe even look like a repaired ruin.I put an addition on a traditional circa 1800's Fredericksburg, Texas style Sunday house. It was made of doubled field stone no longer available. I decided I'd have to mismatch the rock or do stucco. I think the granite moss rock would be complimentary to both. I'm thinking of a drift of moss rock on the left side of the blank wall....on the opposite side I have a cedar tree trunk with a 1/4 section taken out that I will use on the right hand corner running from the rockledge to the eave. I like the look of rock allowed to be shelves, and have done that on the interior...but I had a large rock to span to cantilever from.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

If the rock is layed onto the scratch coat, I'd have a week to set in place on the wall before the second coat of stucco, right?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

onjtrainee said:


> If the rock is layed onto the scratch coat, I'd have a week to set in place on the wall before the second coat of stucco, right?


just a week? why? a scratch coat cures 7-14 days before final coat goes on.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

It can be done on own, but I would recommend calling for masonry help, as if not placed properly, the moss rocks can ruin the look of the whole house.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok..better yet, doesn't change my question does it? Then there are two more coats from what I understand. If I had two weeks to apply the stone before the subsequent coats, I'd have time to figure placement. Is this correct assumption on my part?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

onjtrainee said:


> Ok..better yet, doesn't change my question does it? Then there are two more coats from what I understand. If I had two weeks to apply the stone before the subsequent coats, I'd have time to figure placement. Is this correct assumption on my part?


i think you have plenty of time to figure out the placement. as for 3 coats? dunno, what type of stucco system is being done? many times its just two, and in some cases can be single coat stucco.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

We were planning to put felt backed lath over Stucco Tyvek over OSB, then a scratch coat, a second coat, and I thought there was a finish coat. But I may be wrong on that. I have just had a conversation with an artist I just met. He does local skate parks out of some kind of blown concrete. He thinks that's the best method, and forgo stucco. He says I can eliminate the expansion joints that way. Care to comment on that for a siding application?


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

fortunerestore said:


> It can be done on own, but I would recommend calling for masonry help, as if not placed properly, the moss rocks can ruin the look of the whole house.


Could you elaborate on what you mean?


----------

